# why rhinos without extra armor



## Kalaron (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello there

I got a small question, i see a lot of list with rhinos without the extra armor. I know it cost 15 pts but still, a rhino that doesn't move on a turn it is a waste right? So why you guys are not using it? 


Also, can a unit dissembark of a trasport if the trasport has the crew stunned result after the oponent shooting phase?


Thanks guys


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

silly man tis the rules section you must search.

But I think a squad could disembark and assault, crew shaken results only affects the guns and driver.


----------



## samppuliini (Feb 10, 2009)

Extra armour allmost costs half of rhinos own cost. On turn 1/2 you are usually at cover or throw smokes. There is no big possiblity for stunned. I think those are the reasons.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

A lot of people want their rhinos to attract fire (me especially), as its the supporting vehicles that do the damage, having extra armour on there is expensive and makes it more likely the opponent will forget it... the losing movement side isnt too important since you can move 6+D6" a turn anyway, its more the loss of protaction while you do it that is the main drawback of a stunned rhino. Personally I would say I get more protection in the long run from an extra turn with a support vehicle then with a non-stunned rhino.

On a pure points basis- 

Extra Armour increases the cost of the rhino by 43% and will only help with 1/6 pens/glances.
On a penetrating hit you'll be destroyed twice as often as getting a stunned result.

I think if I was worried by stunned results I would try to just take spare rhinos (so any units that arent gonna attack and dont have transports already take rhinos and send them as spares). Instead of 2 rhinos with extra armour you can spend an extra 5pts and have 3 rhinos... thats far greater protection (especially if you put the empty one at the front as a shield).


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

I always take Extra armour, because I know if I don't, I'll get so many Stunned results it'll be death for my army. A moving vehicle is always better than a non moving vehicle. Especially when said vehicle is full of Berserkers


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I never take it, but then I normally field 3 rhinos. I think the basic rule on taking the extra armour is can you afford the unit to lose a turn of moving or to get out of the transport, if you're transporting berzerkers you really want them to get close to the enemy while being protected... if you happen to be transporting 14pt MEQs like me then it really doesnt matter much if they have to get out and run (but going on sods law if you cant afford to be stunned you'll get teh EA and then be straight wrecked/blown).


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

This isn't an Army List. The initial question is Tactics based so I've moved it to 40K Tactics.

Army Lists and Army List queries only please!

-CH


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

For a CSM list, if you are going to buy Extra armor, might as well spend the extra points to get demonic possession, that way you can simple ignore rolls of 1 and 2.

I don't use the extra armor as I want my rhinos as cheap as possible. That and using a thousand suns force I need thos extra points squeezed from anywhere possible just so I can field units.


----------



## b.anthracis (Nov 18, 2008)

Why should you want to have Daemonic Possesion on a Rhino?? I mean, Extra Armor is expensive enough and helps only on rare occasions, but a Rhino which can shoot even if its shaken isn't worth the extra 5 pts.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Doesn't possession also remove it's troop capacity, or am I confused with the old codex?


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

I run 3 rhinos full of berzerkers in my tourney list, and I never use extra armor, it would cost me 45 points for all 3 of them, thats nearly an obliterator! But yeah I just drive forward 12" pop smokes then even if they get stunned, or worse wrecked im still usually in charge range for the next turn.


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Doesn't possession also remove it's troop capacity, or am I confused with the old codex?



Not anymore, well worth taking on raiders.


----------



## Mud213 (Nov 20, 2008)

As others have said, Extra armor on Rhinos is not worth it. Possibly Daemonic Possession if you have two meltas and _really _want them to be able to shoot when you get there.

Realistically though, the only two vehicles that I would even _consider_ using them on would be a Vindi or a Pred. That is, if I also give them a Dirge Castor. Either one of those vehicles are pretty useless if they can't shoot, so you can keep them moving to prevent auto hits in close combat or use them as Tank Shock/Ramming vehicles (that's what the Dirge Castor is for of course).

Your could use it on a LR, but since it's got all of those guns, you probably want to shoot them, so I always give it DP if I'm going to give either.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey,

Extra Armour generally isn't worth it - that many points for an effect that will only occur 1/6 of the time, IF THEY HIT and IF THEY PEN/GLANCE. I'll take my chances and buy another obliterator or something along those lines.

The way I look at if, if the rhinos get at least a 12" movement forward, they did their job. The got my troops closer to the enemy without losing any casualties - I can huff it the rest of the way. I can almost guarantee myself that 12" movement as well, either I go first and move them 12" or AFTER I've seen your deployment, I'll deploy my rhinos in such a way that either you can't shoot them or they have cover.

That being said, the second turn (after I went 12") I ALWAYS have cover - whether its natural cover or smoke - so that rhino just got a lot harder to kill and a better chance at going 24".


----------



## Kalaron (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank for all the replays guys. I undertand now what you mean with this. I have to say i normaly use rhino till turn 2 and then just assault. So from that point of view, there is no reason to spend 15 points on something that will be 1/6 chance plus IF hit IF pene. 

So from now on, i have lot of more points to spend on something else.


thank guys


PD: Sorry for posting on the wrong forum and thank for moving it where it was supossed to be.


----------

